# Install FreeBSD 8.2 through USB Yumi



## qatanah (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I created a USB disk installer for FreeBSD 8.2 using yumi, however I'm stuck at the part choosing the media. What should I place in the File System directory?


----------



## pkubaj (May 9, 2011)

Just do

```
dd if=name.img of=/dev/daxxx
```


----------



## bobbymore (Jul 29, 2011)

hi all, being a newbie, what was the correct fix for this problem pkubaj?

i've installed the freebsd iso , downloading freebsd and choosing the try an unlisted iso option in yami.
all looks good but i get the install page from free bsd and im not too sure how to continue.

i'd like to end up with a multiboot with linux windows, bsd, etc.

Regards
Bob


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 30, 2011)

I would use dd. If you want multiboot, you can either use Windows Bootloader with EasyBCD or GRUB.


----------

